# World Kitchen - Recipes from the f word (Gordon Ramsay)



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables> <w:SnapToGridInCell> <w:WrapTextWithPunct> <w:UseAsianBreakRules> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]
This book - ISBN - 978 184400 7134 
I found it on Amazon UK and it shipped to California in about a week.

As for the review, this is an excellent cookbook for the person who has either watched enough cooking shows or has been taught certain techniques on how to cook. The book is separated into dishes by the type of food they are ( Italian, French etc.) and the basic format is recipe on the left and cooking instructions on the right.

This book being from the UK all measurements are in metric style which can be hard if you are not use to converting into Imperil style (The system we use here in the states).

Its the quality food you would expect from a world renowned chef with out the attitude you're use to seeing.


----------

